# project on cathodic protection of oil and naturalgas pipelines



## mohamedsholkamy (4 مايو 2007)

sorry my computer doesnt type arabic, I need an introduction about pipe lines historical background and some information and guides to help me with the project 
thank you


----------



## Eng.HUSSAIN M (7 فبراير 2010)

Do you need an information about piping or cathodic protection?

pleas explain what is your project so that we can help. thanks


----------



## fro7a (23 أبريل 2011)

i need help with the same project


----------

